# Ontario--Blue or Orange lights??



## ltdexplorer

I have been using blue lights but today I was having some work done on the truck and the mechanic told me that Ontario now requires Orange lights instead of Blue?? Anyone heard this?


----------



## Bajak

I have heard of that a few years ago. Unless you are under contract with the Province or Municipality you are not to be using blue lights. I have not heard of anyone or any agency actually enforcing this. I just use amber beacons and no one has told me it needs to be blue.


----------



## Triple L

YES, this year its law... I've heard of it being inforced in K-W.... i got both blue and amber, your alright as long as you turn you lights off before you hit the road.... which i dont know why anyone runs them on the road anyways..............


----------



## Dissociative

i gto a set of blue grill lights if anyone wants them...galls..heck i would almost give em away now...just figured you "up there" guys might want a crack at em..

i listed in for sale but got nowhere...thanks ya hey der!!..


----------



## Tractor Plower

I just switched to amber and thats it. Amber is more visible in snow storms anyways, although i will miss all the blue lights bombing around, it's almost tradition to have blue on a snow plow!

-Mike


----------



## lilphil26

A few friends with the Durham Regional Police told me that I don't need a light at all unless I am plowing on a municipal road, but blue lights now are strictly reserved for police and city snowplows. Amber is ok to use but no more blue lights.


----------



## murphyslaw

Dissociative;633827 said:


> i gto a set of blue grill lights if anyone wants them...galls..heck i would almost give em away now...just figured you "up there" guys might want a crack at em..
> 
> i listed in for sale but got nowhere...thanks ya hey der!!..


What grill lights do you have, I need some blue for my rig.


----------



## itssnowtime

I spoke with the MTO in the summer about this because the cops have gone to the blue lights now and he said that you can use the blue lights on private lots still but the cops will definitely be enforcing the " no blue light" for private contractors on city roads, he also said that you can run your amber lights on the roads all you want so amber is probably the way to go. I agree though, I still like the blue light flash at night because the public (for the most part) recognizes that we are pushing snow......but they probably will still get in our way won't they LOL!!


----------



## Detroitdan

That's just bizarre. Having grown up where only police have blue and plows have amber, the thought of blue lights everywhere in a snowstorm would freak me out. I wonder what the tourists think when they go there from my area? They probably pull to the right and stop everytime they see a plow truck coming up behind them. Not to mention spill their beer and toss their weed out the window.

When I moved to NY for a while I was pretty confused. Cops with red lights (rotators only), firemen with blue lights, but certain fire vehicles and chiefs get red lights, jeezus. Then don't even get me started on "fire-police".

Went to NJ with my brother one time, he told me the State Police have amber lightbars. I argued that it couldn't be possible, finally we saw a couple lit up and they were red. And he says, see, it's yellow! Which is when I remembered that he is color blind.


----------

